# "I was wearing my leatha"



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

ok so i'm about to start cleaning out a 10 year old bimmer and the seats are pretty beat. specifically the drivers side on the left. so whats the best leather product i can buy to help protect and fix these seats?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Theoffspring99us)*

whatevah


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Theoffspring99us)*

lexal leather cleaner and conditioner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Theoffspring99us)*









I would not have a that happen to you. Misposts are unspeakably ugly to me. But I'll give you a chance for what you love most, information. 
Look deep within The Vortex Agent Offspring. Go seek out* The Detailing Forum*, an old patient of mine. D-E-T-A-I-L-I-N-G.

I don't think I can post again so soon, even if flood control isn't active...GO NOW!
Addendum: It's "Lex*O*l" and it's good for untreated leather, which hasn't been in most cars for a long long time. Research coated/uncoated leather care before you go wasting time/money.


_Modified by Jman5000 at 8:33 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## tdvw96 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_lexal leather cleaner and conditioner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said! Scrub them down first with a solution of Murphy's Oil Soap diluted with water. Don't let it sit too long on the seats and use a rear soft brush (I mean really soft, no bristle brushes) to scrub the seats if they are really nasty. Apply the lexal conditioner to the cleaned seats. Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_lex*o*l leather cleaner and conditioner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed. There are other products that will also work good but you can get lexol pretty much anywhere and it's cheaper.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_whatevah









hey, PUNK!


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (tdvw96)*

the seats aren't dirty more then they are worn. the drivers side is starting to get that old bmw like worness and the car is starting to smell like it too.
any tips?


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
any tips?

The detailing forum. Leather care posts abound


----------



## tongboy (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Jman5000)*

i've heard amazing results with leatherique.com products - the whole setup from the dye to the filler puddy, i'm going to do it myself shortly on the bmw...


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (Theoffspring99us)*

Coach makes two separate products- a leather moisturizer and a leather cleaner.
The cleaner takes stains out of almost anything. I have a Cabrio with beige leather seats and they stain just by looking at them....the Coach stuff takes stains out like nothing I've seen before.
The leather moisturizer works pretty well, too. My car is also 10 years old and the leather seats are just starting to crack...but I think they'd look much worse if I hadn't been treating them occasionally. They see a lot of sun, though.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: "I was wearing my leatha" (dadbar)*

http://www.bestleatherkits.com


----------

